# Pomps, Reds, and Convicts OH MY!! Navarre Beach 4/2-4/3



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I finally got to hit the beach again for a couple days after a looooooong week of work :no:

Headed out on Monday around 14:00 to one of my favorite honey holes on Navarre Beach. Was there less than ten mins and hooked up with this slob of a pomp. Im guessin almost at 4lbs :thumbup:









The bite was slow for a bit after that, caught a whiting and a couple stingrays.. Around 16:30 it started to pick up a bit. Ended up catching a couple more pomps and a nice sandwich sized sheepshead..









At around 18:00 I was down to my last piece of shrimp, and decided to leave one line in the water.. I was packing up my stuff and I looked over and my friggin rod was doubled over!! After a nice little fight I landed this nice 31" Red. After a quick snapshot I sent him on his way hoping someone will enjoy his fight again..










Fast forward to Tuesday.. Got a later start this afternoon, and decided to hit the same spot for the second day in a row.. When I got to the beach around 16:30 I realized my honey hole had been compromised :hammer2: Not wanting to fish right on top of this guy I found another nice washout about 500 yards west of him and set up camp.. Around 17:00 I quickly landed 3 decent (smallish) pomps what seemed back to back in about 30 mins.. Aint complaining about the size, at least me and the better half had dinner!









The pompano bite died again and the sun started getting lower, and was thinking about wrapping it up for the day.. I called my fiancee to tell her to head to publix for some fixins', and as soon as she picked up the phone, WHAM!! My rod gets doubled again.. I knew it had to be another nice red, the thing was pulling like a freight train! After a nice lil fight a got him up to shore for another snap and release. Another 31 incher! :thumbup:









I baited back up again and tossed it back out.. Literally not even 5 mins later, WHAM! AGAIN!!! Landed another nice 28 inch Red









All in all, a couple of great days on the beach. Better than a couple days of work ANY DAY!! All fish were caught with fresh dead shrimp, marinated in diet pepsi for a night  

Oh and the best part, DINNER! Blackened Pompano Tacos with homemade salsa and guac :whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice report, planning on getting up in just four hours to hit the beach myself.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks man, it was a great couple days! I stopped getting up early after I realized I can still catch fish after sleeping in til at least noon


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice report! Been meaning to get out on the beach for some pomps. So you marinated your shrimp in diet pepsi? Never heard of that before, but I'm still pretty new to the area. Is this a common practice or just something that's worked for you?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was bs'in with one of my patrons not too long ago and he had mentioned the diet pepsi soak.. I really have no idea if the soda really makes it taste different to the fish, as I really always have luck with peeled fresh dead shrimp anyway. It does seem to toughen it up a bit so it stays on the hook better though


----------



## FishingBuddy (Apr 4, 2012)

If you ever need anybody to go with, send me a message!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shrimp Preparation*

I have soaked beef in cola overnight to TENDERIZE it; but not shrimp.

I have, however salted them with Kosher salt which toughens and preserves them. C2


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm making fish tacos tonight!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

If you had the option to fish before work or after work which do you think would be the better time to catch the pomps?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well since I usually work til about 2 am everyday, I say before.. I usually only fish on my days off though, I'm not much of a morning person.. I have caught pompano in the middle of the day though, as well as early morning and dusk.. Never at night though


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

nice fishes...


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Give up the recipe for the fish taco's


----------

